# Looking for top quality breeder on east coast



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you tried contacting the regional Golden Retriever clubs in your area? They generally have puppy referral people who can help you get in touch with breeders who are planning litters. It will be important for you to ask about clearances on any litter you are interested in. No matter who refers you, it is always important to ask. You can ask for input here if you'd like guidance. A good breeder will always be happy to discuss why he or she is breeding a litter, what they are hoping for with the puppies and details about longevity and clearances. 

Here is a link to educate yourself more about health issues etc. and to find links to regional local GR Clubs: 

https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/where-to-find-a-golden/

You can also use the search feature in the top right hand corner of our page and it will bring up previous threads on any subject you search, ex: "reputable breeders Pennsylvania" "Breeder Virginia" etc.


----------



## aargau (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes, but ones in my area that are recommended dont seem to have longevity in their Goldens
Average 10 years or less


----------



## mkdutra (Oct 31, 2016)

https://www.greenfieldpuppies.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aargau (Nov 11, 2016)

An Amish puppy mill is not what I had in mind. I am looking for one of the best breeders.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

mkdutra said:


> https://www.greenfieldpuppies.com/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As noted in another thread in response to this recommendation, Greenfieldpuppies is a broker carrying many breeds of dogs. Not a likely source of Goldens with superior health and longevity.

To the OP, as I recall research has shown that the average lifespan for Goldens is around 10.5 years. I've never seen serious breeders advertise an average lifespan on their dogs. What you can do is try to identify reputable breeders and then use k9data.com to look at the pedigrees for their dogs. K9data will give charts of 5 generation longevity, 5 generation hip clearances, genetic and vertical information, and even cause of death etc. This isn't perfect information. It is typically provided by owners and breeders but can be added by anyone and some breeders don't provide date and cause of death on their dogs, but it will provide some very helpful information. When using k9data you can click on any dog in the pedigree and get info on that dog.


----------



## mkdutra (Oct 31, 2016)

aargau said:


> An Amish puppy mill is not what I had in mind. I am looking for one of the best breeders.



It's not all the Amish who sell bad puppies or are running a puppy mill. A lot of them have very good reputation dogs with all generation certifications. I know a amish breeder that only breeds Golden Retriever and have top quality puppies with Champion Bloodlines and 1 year genetic health guarantee provided by the breeder. Menno Blank in Gap PA



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

mkdutra said:


> It's not all the Amish who sell bad puppies or are running a puppy mill. A lot of them have very good reputation dogs with all generation certifications. I know a amish breeder that only breeds Golden Retriever and have top quality puppies with Champion Bloodlines and 1 year genetic health guarantee provided by the breeder. Menno Blank in Gap PA
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've yet to see any golden retriever puppy advertised on that site come from a breeder who has generations of complete clearances - would love to know registered names of the dogs being bred. For what it's worth, I put more credence on a breeder active in the breed proving their dogs vice relying on the fact that somewhere back in the pedigree there was a champion. Shoot, even my puppy mill rescue girl has champions back in her pedigree but absolutely should have never been bred.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I think the east coast really has a lot of great breeders. If you could give us more specifics about what you're looking for (in terms of activity levels, things you plan to do with the dog, your lifestyle, etc.), we could help you narrow down options.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The east does indeed have many outstanding breeders 

However, you need to realize that not only is cancer prevalent in our breed, it is also heavily dependent on environmental factors - food, chemicals, fresh air exercise etc. Genetics certainly help, but I personally give at least as much weight to environmental factors.

Full disclosure: my dogs all come from top-notch breeders concerned with health, functionality and breed purpose. But that has not always been the case, and to date my dogs tend to live beyond the average for goldens (14.5, 12.5 (surgical complications), 13.5)


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

mkdutra said:


> It's not all the Amish who sell bad puppies or are running a puppy mill. A lot of them have very good reputation dogs with all generation certifications. I know a amish breeder that only breeds Golden Retriever and have top quality puppies with Champion Bloodlines and 1 year genetic health guarantee provided by the breeder. Menno Blank in Gap PA
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Champion bloodlines" means nothing. Any breeder who is not active in showing, obedience, or any other form of proving their dogs and simply claims that their dogs are from champion blood lines has me running for the hills. A dog from a pet store/puppy mill can have champion dogs in their pedigree, but it doesn't mean that they should have been bred. Exactly what health "certifications" are you performing on your breeding dogs??? What are their registration names? I, along with many other people, will only purchase puppies from breeders who are actually active in their breed and have goals of producing sound, healthy pups that meet their breed standard, whether that be in conformation, field work, or obedience. Those breeders also heavily research pedigrees and look for any genetic diseases or deaths at a young age prior to breeding in order to ensure that they produce the healthiest pups possible.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

mkdutra said:


> It's not all the Amish who sell bad puppies or are running a puppy mill. A lot of them have very good reputation dogs with all generation certifications. I know a amish breeder that only breeds Golden Retriever and have top quality puppies with Champion Bloodlines and 1 year genetic health guarantee provided by the breeder. Menno Blank in Gap PA
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Menno Blank sells puppies using Greenfield. Which is not the way to get a well-bred Golden whose health is likely to be consistent. CH Bloodlines- that's nothing to brag about, though have seen the Blank guy touting it- most every dog in the country has CH bloodlines... CH in the last generation? nah- he doesn't have that. And a 1 year genetic health guarantee isn't really much either. The Amish/Mennonites see dogs as livestock. Our breed is one that really, really needs knowledgeable breeders who are in the know on every latest thing, do all the health testing, have dogs who are the breed standard in every way, and who know how their dogs measure up because they are out there proving them. Staying home, breeding ones own dogs to ones own dogs in the barn and raising puppies there as well , then selling them on a broker's site, that's a nightmare waiting to happen for most discerning buyers. And in what group do these breeders have a good reputation? Or do you mean the dogs have a good reputation? I can't imagine what group would think highly of the dogs used in this scenario.


----------



## mkdutra (Oct 31, 2016)

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/greenfield_puppies_pa.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Not sure why you are so set on the worth of this broker/amish breeder group- but- since you answered me, as to what group thinks highly of them (and you should know I am not argumentative, but do care deeply about this breed to the point of decades of education for hours each and every day) thank you for the link. 
What it tells me is that pet people who want to buy a puppy like a toy on the shelf- that is, certain color, certain day of the week instant gratification, and without any relationship w the breeder and from sires and dams without clearances- those people think highly of this broker. I'm sorry, but this breed is one that needs clearances done- we have too many health issues. I'm glad the broker is not blatantly ripping the buyers off, but the buyers are not educated on the breed and are satisfying the impulse to buy and not doing research or they would never- in a million years- buy one of these puppies on this site.


----------



## mkdutra (Oct 31, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> Not sure why you are so set on the worth of this broker/amish breeder group- but- since you answered me, as to what group thinks highly of them (and you should know I am not argumentative, but do care deeply about this breed to the point of decades of education for hours each and every day) thank you for the link.
> 
> What it tells me is that pet people who want to buy a puppy like a toy on the shelf- that is, certain color, certain day of the week instant gratification, and without any relationship w the breeder and from sires and dams without clearances- those people think highly of this broker. I'm sorry, but this breed is one that needs clearances done- we have too many health issues. I'm glad the broker is not blatantly ripping the buyers off, but the buyers are not educated on the breed and are satisfying the impulse to buy and not doing research or they would never- in a million years- buy one of these puppies on this site.



Your many words have only one definition for me which is: to give place to the "reputation breeders" to over charge for their puppies. In New England states These breeders that you love to talk about they charge around 2500 to 3000 for a golden retriever puppy. OVERPRICED 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

mkdutra said:


> Your many words have only one definition for me which is: to give place to the "reputation breeders" to over charge for their puppies. In New England states These breeders that you love to talk about they charge around 2500 to 3000 for a golden retriever puppy. OVERPRICED
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, her post is really trying to educate. She's not being selfish or greedy. She is someone who REALLY cares about this breed. Reputable breeders actually DON'T overcharge. But they do plan their breedings very carefully, screen potential puppy families, do the core health clearances (and often more) and raise healthy, well socialized puppies. Most reputable breeders make no money on a litter. Your puppy broker? That's exactly what they're in business to do - make money.


----------



## mkdutra (Oct 31, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> Most reputable breeders make no money on a litter. Your puppy broker? That's exactly what they're in business to do - make money.




Are you saying that a breeder who charges "let's say any price above $1000" does not make any money on his puppies ???



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

mkdutra said:


> Are you saying that a breeder who charges "let's say any price above $1000" does not make any money on his puppies ???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what she's saying. Have you ever shown a dog? Competed in any dog sport? It takes thousands, even tens thousands of dollars to finish a dog in the conformation ring. It takes hundreds of hours of training, plus travel and test expenses to take a dog to the Master Hunter level. That doesn't include any breeding/whelping expenses. You don't become a REPUTABLE breeder overnight and you certainly don't do it to become rich.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

mkdutra said:


> It's not all the Amish who sell bad puppies or are running a puppy mill. A lot of them have very good reputation dogs with all generation certifications. I know a amish breeder that only breeds Golden Retriever and have top quality puppies with Champion Bloodlines and 1 year genetic health guarantee provided by the breeder. Menno Blank in Gap PA
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me when I tell you, *ALL* of those dogs are coming from *AMISH PUPPY MILLS*. I have been watching that site (greenfield) for years and I know the names and towns of all the 'breeders'. They are ALL in PA. Also, watch a few of the videos, you will never see people in them or at most you'll see the bottom of a black floor length skirt.

Same with Keystone puppies which services the mills in Pa, as well as Ohio, where coincidentally, there are ALSO plenty of Amish 'farms'.

There are NO clearances on any of the dams and sires. Those dogs are bred for PURE profit and GREED. That is not to say that you couldn't get a great dog, but you are definitely leaving it to pure chance.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

mkdutra said:


> Your many words have only one definition for me which is: to give place to the "reputation breeders" to over charge for their puppies. In New England states These breeders that you love to talk about they charge around 2500 to 3000 for a golden retriever puppy. OVERPRICED
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am getting a puppy from Ambertrail in Ontario in about a month's time. The price is $1500, and their dogs have 5 generation clearances, are active in hunt and field trials as well as obedience. They have 2 litters of field retriever pups on the ground (19 in total) whelped within the last 2 weeks. 

I just saw a cute female GR pup @ the local pet shop where I got Ax, the price is $1995 for a puppy they likely paid $300 for from a retail broker - in other words they only deal with re-sellers, not private individuals. Those pups ultimately come from the mills also.


----------



## mkdutra (Oct 31, 2016)

alphadude said:


> I am getting a puppy from Ambertrail in Ontario in about a month's time. The price is $1500, and their dogs have 5 generation clearances, are active in hunt and field trials as well as obedience. They have 2 litters of field retriever pups on the ground (19 in total) whelped within the last 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a cute female GR pup @ the local pet shop where I got Ax, the price is $1995 for a puppy they likely paid $300 for from a retail broker - in other words they only deal with re-sellers, not private individuals. Those pups ultimately come from the mills also.



In Connecticut the cheapest price that breeders of golden puppies charge is $2200 and the price goes up to 3000. You luck to be in Ontario. 

I went to a breeder in Pennsylvania that was selling through Greenfield and I can tell you for sure that it was not a PuppyMill. They invited me to go meet the mother of the puppies, they had an area in their house for the mother and the puppies to play, and the dogs were very well taken care of. Look, I do not want to be Amish's advocate, but I do not want to be an accuser either. I'm just sharing my own experience of going to one of those Amish breeder's and finding the opposite of what everyone accuses them of being!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Let me posit that perhaps you are not coming from a place of knowledge on this and that we will never agree. 
Just because a litter is in the house, and believe me most of the ones on Greenfield are raised in a barn, but just because some are in the house does not make the breeder a good breeder. A start to being a good breeder is doing all clearances. Learning. Competing. Continuing Ed. You post your pup's pedigree and I would make a wager that there are A no titles in at least 3 generations, and B, at most, spotty clearances. 
I'm very glad for you that you are happy with your puppy now, today, and I hope for you and your puppy that you remain happy for at least 10 years. But you are making judgements based on pricing that you assume is going into someone's pocket when it is obvious you don't realize what it costs to make good puppies. If a puppy in CA or FL is 2500 and there are 8 puppies in the litter, and breeder keeps one, stud fee is 3/4 puppy, breeding/shipping semen (because the best stud dog is RARELY in your own back yard)is 1/2-3/4 puppy, delivery if you need section is another 1/2 puppy, then raising well is another puppy- you can see that the money left to show and train the keeper from the last litter is going to leave breeder in the red at the end. Or maybe you can't because you aren't in that place. 
There ARE some home breeders who try to do it right without the competition aspect of it and I am glad they are there to provide pets for the market, I am not of the opinion that those folks should not breed- but the brokers and the breeders they sell puppies for are the ones making money, not the good breeder who puts it all back in their program. Backtrack the $1200 pup from a broker- do you not think they are making at least 50% of that price for brokering? So that leaves the "breeder" $600- and I doubt they get that per pup- what kind of health care/clearances/socializing/testing/whelping materials/food do you think that those pups are given to let them make a profit? Not much. They do not spend on their pups what good breeders spend, time or money wise. 
Again, glad you are happy w the Amish pup but a discerning buyer (like the OP, who clearly stated he was looking for a TOP QUAlity breeder) is never going to be happy with a pup from a broker anywhere, Amish serving or not. 
Off now to go spend around $200 for one day, one dog, at the show.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

mkdutra said:


> In Connecticut the cheapest price that breeders of golden puppies charge is $2200 and the price goes up to 3000. You luck to be in Ontario.


That's not true, two of my dogs came from a breeder in Connecticut, and neither were anywhere near that price.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

mkdutra said:


> Are you saying that a breeder who charges "let's say any price above $1000" does not make any money on his puppies ???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's exactly what I am saying. There is a very good breakdown of the cost of raising a littler in the thread below - post #28, by hvgoldens4. There are probably more breakdowns in the thread, too, but that was the one I remembered and went to find for you. It's totally reasonable that you would have no idea about all the costs that a reputable breeder pays. But have a look - it's pretty shocking. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...hy-do-puppies-cost-so-much-3.html#post1403346


----------



## mkdutra (Oct 31, 2016)

Loisiana said:


> That's not true, two of my dogs came from a breeder in Connecticut, and neither were anywhere near that price.



So give me their information. The ones I know around connecticut and in Massachusetts are pretty expensive. My cousin want to get a puppy and can get in contact with them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunfire Goldens


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I really like a post on pricing from Ruffly speaking's blog and here is a good chunk of it I would like to share as I think pertains...

"You’re a regular person looking for a regular dog of the breed of your choice. You’ve realized that the vast group of middling-bred dogs that populated your childhood is gone. You decide you want a Cocker Spaniel, which you loved as a kid, and you go out to get one. You know that buying from a pet store is wrong. So you don’t even go there. You go to find a “reputable breeder.” What you see, when you start your research (online, of course) is a vast array of possibilities. All the puppies are adorable. You see cute purebred puppies with “champion lines” for $400, cute purebred puppies with “champion lines” for $800, and cute purebred puppies with “champion lines” for $1200. Those are the ones with prices visible. There are also a lot of websites that are obviously made by show breeders, and those don’t have any prices at all. When you inquire from one or two, you’re told that their puppies are $1200, $1600, and $2,000.

The temptation – and many would say logical conclusion – here is to say that the puppies for $400 are the ones to get.

However, I’d challenge you to think of it a different way.

Pretend you’re buying a phone.

When you go in to a wireless store and sign up for the first of what will likely be an endless series of two-year contracts, you are given a choice of six phones. Two of them are free with your plan, two are $99, and two are $199.

I would predict, and I think I’d be close to correct, that almost NOBODY is going to walk out with the free phone. If you can possibly, possibly make it work, even if it hurts, you’re going to leave with the $199 phone. If you can’t, you’ll walk out with the $99 phone – but you’ll gaze wistfully at the $199 one you’re leaving behind, and every time your phone frustrates you over the next two years you’ll say “If only I had stretched and gotten the more expensive one.”

Pretend you’re buying a car.

Stand in the middle of the Toyota lot and look around. You want a Prius. In front of you is one for $4,500, one for $12,000, one for $17,000, and one for $22,000. You qualify for all of them; the terms are all the same. Which one do you drive home?

Virtually nobody is going to drive home the cheapest car, and most are not going to go for the twelve grand one either. I can predict with a high degree of certainty that one of the most expensive two is going to be in your driveway by the end of the day.

Now WHY have you made those two decisions – about the phone and the car?

The answer is: We know how much a reliable phone and car cost, and when a price is substantially lower we we regard it with suspicion, not happiness.

Furthermore, we’re CORRECT to regard it with suspicion. A car that you spent $4500 on is going to incur a major repair bill within the next month or two. The free-with-plan phone is going to make you curse and throw it at the wall within a few weeks. And with both of them, because they were so cheap, you can bet your sweet bippy you are on your own. Welcome to the land of repair bills.

So why – WHY – do we not learn the same lesson about dogs?

Well-bred puppies are not “expensive.” They simply are what they are.

Generally the cost of a well-bred puppy is between one and three thousand dollars, which is what you should expect to pay."

I think the blogger makes an excellent point that most of us are in general experienced and knowledgeable consumers. Unfortunately, our lifetime of experience doesn't prepare us for the intricacies and enigmatic nature of the dog world. 

There is no consumers reports for dogs. So, we tend to court advice from ill-advised places like the person trying to get our money or friends and family. Most families only add a new dog every 5 years or more. These friends, family members and internet testimonials are simply not experts about dogs. They can certainly share personal experiences . When they speaking about broad breed topics like health, structure, and breed hallmarks, these are just not places of expertise they can speak from. Add to that testimonials tend to be from people with puppies under a year old and if found on a website are published with a bias toward only those that paint a positive picture, they should be veiwed with suspicion. 

There are resources to help puppy buyers learn what they need to know in order to make their best decision. GRCA, OFA and The Canine Health Center all resources who are not after your money. Ultimately, that fully informed decision is what matters to me. If after getting all the facts, a family decides they are okay with shouldering the risk that comes with an inexpensive puppy, that is their best decision. 

What I have a problem with is hearing the heart breaking stories from devastated families who were mislead, lied to or taken advantage of. They thought the did all the right things to find a healthy puppy but they either did not know enough or were taken advantage of. I have yet to hear of an inexpensive puppy breeder educate their buyers about the health testing they don't do. No, they say, "oh yeah, our dogs are completely healthy". Uneducated and inexperienced buyers hear that and along with adorable puppies think that is all they need to know.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

mkdutra said:


> So give me their information. The ones I know around connecticut and in Massachusetts are pretty expensive. My cousin want to get a puppy and can get in contact with them...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in Boston. Most of the Goldens here are in the 2000 up to 3000 range (not that there are exceptions to that rule, but thats pretty standard. Thats not unreasonable given the geographic location. The population in New England is much more dense and the cost of living is significantly higher than other parts of the country. Breeding, raising, and showing (whether conformation, agility, obedience, etc) is much more expensive up here, because it requires additional space which is not cheap. Raising puppies is hard work and time/labor intensive. Training and vet care are also more expensive due to the same COL issues. People who live in areas where the cost of living is significantly lower generally earn less than where it is higher too. Public school teachers in Boston earn a lot more than a public school teacher in rural Idaho. 

Online reviews mean nothing. Even ones from "verified" reviewers. There are tons of ways to pad reviews and game the system. Health clearances can't be faked. None of the breeders on Greenfield appear to do clearances, and their dogs only come with a 30 day health guarantee. Thats laughable. I'd never buy a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel or Golden Retriever without clearances. They have wayyyy too many health issues. 

Over 20% of Goldens have hip dysplasia. Thats one in five. People would certainly bet on 1 in 5 odds at the racetrack. Its a good chance. Thats just a random sampling. When you out the dogs who come from reputable breeders who get clearances, that number is assuredly higher. 

You can buy a puppy from anywhere in the country, whether you get them on a puppy mill broker site or through a highly reputable breeder. Reputable breeders don't need to use a website. Goldens suffer from a host of genetic issues and getting health clearances is VITAL. 2200 dollars might seem like a lot for a puppy, but if you pay 1000 or 1500 and get a dog who has hip dysplasia, you'll spend much more than that on vet care. Thats without getting surgery. With surgery, expect to spend thousands more. Thats not to say that someone might luck out getting a puppy mill puppy and have no problems, but its much less likely than if you bought from a reputable breeder. 

I wouldn't buy a car from a sketchy car dealership I couldn't trust only to have it break down a year later. I wouldn't fly in a plane if a company didn't comply with all necessary guidelines and have information about their safety. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.

You're much better off saving money and adopting a dog from your local humane society in my opinion. Or rescuing a dog from one of your local GR rescues.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

mkdutra said:


> In Connecticut the cheapest price that breeders of golden puppies charge is $2200 and the price goes up to 3000. You luck to be in Ontario.


I live in NY. I will be taking the 7 hour (one way) drive to Ontario to pick the puppy up. For the record, I chose this litter not based on price, but based on the kind of golden I am looking for - a very energetic field golden hopefully with similar characteristics and abilities to the one I just lost in September.


----------



## bikedog (Oct 19, 2016)

. I didn't pay near that for my year and a half old and he comes from Connecticut. They only breed every year or two. Not Conformation lines but well bred working Goldens with all clearances. They keep in touch, ask after McQueen through mutual friends. Their dogs are from Germany (they moved here with them) and have bred to really nice Canadian working lines.


----------



## KWilhelm428 (May 12, 2017)

Good morning! I know it's been a few months since your post, but I was wondering how you're making out with your newest family member. I read through this entire thread, and only you shared the name of a breeder they found to be reputable. I live in NJ, but I too would be willing to make the drive if it meant procuring the healthiest option available when adding to our family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

KWilhelm428 said:


> Good morning! I know it's been a few months since your post, but I was wondering how you're making out with your newest family member. I read through this entire thread, and only you shared the name of a breeder they found to be reputable. I live in NJ, but I too would be willing to make the drive if it meant procuring the healthiest option available when adding to our family.


Welcome to the forum. 

I did a search for NJ Breeders, I found this thread that might be helpful for you. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...eder-puppy/431657-new-jersey-nj-breeders.html

You can also use the search feature and look for threads with breeder recommendations in the states you are willing to travel to. 

Good luck in your search


----------



## padre (Mar 16, 2017)

aargau said:


> I am searching for a top quality Golden Retriever breeder on the east cost preferably in the mid atlantic. I am very concerned about heath and longevity of their dogs, and incidence of cancer. I would like a breeder whose lines generally live at least 12 years, and obtain all the clearances of the parents. Can anybody help me with this?


East Coast is a big area.

I've come across two after a lot of talking and research.

I would be happy to get a puppy from either of them given what they have done for the breed and with longevity etc. Check them out and let me know what you think.

Tanglewood Goldens -- Golden Retrievers of English Distinction


http://www.darrowby.com


----------



## padre (Mar 16, 2017)

KWilhelm428 said:


> Good morning! I know it's been a few months since your post, but I was wondering how you're making out with your newest family member. I read through this entire thread, and only you shared the name of a breeder they found to be reputable. I live in NJ, but I too would be willing to make the drive if it meant procuring the healthiest option available when adding to our family.


I'm going to Darrowby, but I would go to Tanglewood just as readily.
Darrowby is closer, I live in NJ too.


----------



## Goldfeather (Jul 27, 2017)

If you are looking for longevity, try Kyon Kennels. Our own list is usually a year long or more.
Be prepared to fly out to get a pup from a good breeder. It would be great if we could trust that all breeders look at longevity as part of their breeding program, but with many that is just not the case.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

"Our own list"- who is us? Are you Goldfeather Goldens? I hope if you are you'll do an intro!
If so, I see that your current litter's dam has expired eyes on OFA..it would be nice to see an English type breeder keeping up with clearances, and not breeding animals whose sibs have failing clearances, and not making choices based on convenience. 

Longevity is as equally important as everything else. Nothing should take top listing over longevity, health, clearances, temperament and correct conformation.
Most good breeders have a long wait list- Kyon no exception. But finding a good breeder who is considering all of the above is worth the wait.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Harborview Goldens in Erie PA has some very long-lived dogs. Their foundation bitch Bailey celebrated her sweet 16th birthday with a real party, and many of the boys have lived into the mid teens . Those lines seem to be Tuxedo and Laurell. No one can promise about an individual dog, but I chose a Harbrview dog bc of the longevity in part.


----------

